# Five dollar Indian



## BStankman (Apr 26, 2021)

This will be an uncomfortable subject because the propaganda is so ingrained in us all.

Every one knows what a true native American is supposed look like.
Mostly Asian looking, more so if they are Eskimo.  You are made to feel guilty about the mistreatment of them.
They are federally recognized and have casinos.




​
There is another group of native Americans. The cover story is they paid the Bureau  Indian affairs $5 for their status.
They are called fake Indians.  But the first European contact records also show they were already here. Kings of Florida, and vanished white Native American Kingdoms
They can trace their linage, are federally recognized, and have casinos.




​

And there is a final group of natives that is denied their true heritage.
They have no federal recognition, and are given status of freed men instead.  I am in no no way denying that they were mistreated.
I am denying their unique status as imported.






​
This tribe have been taught misplaced anger.
Because a nation conquered must remain divided.





> Note: This OP was recovered from the Sh.org archive.





> Note: Archived Sh.org replies to this OP are included in this thread.


----------



## Archive (Apr 26, 2021)

> Note: This post was recovered from the Sh.org archive.Username: ApollyonDate: 2018-09-01 21:06:27Reaction Score: 9


I'd like to see someone call my avatar- Hoxie Simmons a 5 dollar Indian to his face. Fina lose your scalp.


Or 100 percent native Norma Smallwood miss America 1926


----------



## KD Archive (Apr 26, 2021)

> Note: This post was recovered from the Sh.org archive.Username: KorbenDallasDate: 2018-09-01 21:11:04Reaction Score: 18


I would probably rename the thread, for I don't think it reflects the importance of this topic.

I believe Olmec Indians were black. I do.


































Giant Olmec head found by Matthew Stirling at Tres Zapotes in Veracruz, Mexico, 1939




Giant Stone Heads of Mexico


----------



## Archive (Apr 26, 2021)

> Note: This post was recovered from the Sh.org archive.Username: ApollyonDate: 2018-09-01 21:16:23Reaction Score: 9




KorbenDallas said:


> I would probably rename the thread, for I don't think it reflects the importance of this topic.
> 
> I believe Olmec Indians were black. I do.
> 
> View attachment 7854



I think it's a good title,  thought provoking.

The olmec heads are weird indeed. Im partial to wise ups out there theory that they are petrified giant heads but I'm not married to the idea. It just makes a little more sense than random stone heads everywhere unceremoniously laying in the mud with no infrastructure or platforms to speak of.


----------



## BStankman (Apr 26, 2021)

> Note: This post was recovered from the Sh.org archive.Username: BStankmanDate: 2018-09-02 09:55:52Reaction Score: 5




Apollyon said:


> 100 percent native Norma Smallwood miss America 1926
> 
> View attachment 7853


Thanks!
That is the kind of in your face photographic evidence we can all appreciate.






If the photo is real, Roger has some pretty strong evidence Olmec heads were made in a mold.


----------



## Deleted member 65 (Apr 26, 2021)

> Note: This post was recovered from the Sh.org archive.Username: PrincepAugusDate: 2018-09-03 00:45:40Reaction Score: 1


Yeah, I do believe the Olmec heads were molded too.


----------



## BStankman (Apr 26, 2021)

> Note: This post was recovered from the Sh.org archive.Username: BStankmanDate: 2018-09-03 10:04:14Reaction Score: 15




PrincepAugus said:


> Yeah, I do believe the Olmec heads were molded too.


The problem I have is I cannot independently verify the photo.  Roger is saying this is huge, but it looks like it is on a desk.


These are the famous last Aztecs.  Notice the woolly hair.


It is distinct from the aboriginal Australian characteristics that seem to to be a part of the traditional Native American.









I wish i know more about language.  There are clues or rumors that south Americans and and Australian Aborigines both spoke a version of Magyar from Hungary.


----------



## KD Archive (Apr 26, 2021)

> Note: This post was recovered from the Sh.org archive.Username: KorbenDallasDate: 2018-09-03 18:02:38Reaction Score: 14


*Example of a Totonaca painting, Veracruz State, Mexico.*
Totonaca Civilization, 250 BC-900 AD

The Inca, who called themselves the Tawantinsuyu – ruled an empire extending from Ecuador to central Chile, their capital was called Cuzco/Cosco. The Inca were a Peruvian highland warrior people. The king of the Inca Empire was called the Sapa Inca (emperor), or simply Inca.

The race of the Inca, as well as the Holy Roman Emperors, who later came to rule them during the reign of Charles V, has long been in contention. Two old paintings with provenance in Peru, answers both questions definitively.



*ERUPTION OF POPOCATEPETL AND IZTACCÍHUALTL VOLCANO (MEXICO)*The engraving shows one of the first representations we have of the eruption of Popocatepetl volcano and nearby, Iztaccíhualtl located in central Mexico, which in Nahuatl (Mexican ancient language) means "smoking mountain '. These volcanoes near the ancient Aztec ancient capital, was on the route followed by the Spanish troops to reach it, the so-called "Paso de Cortes". 



*MALE AND FEMALE SAVAGE OF TERRA DEL FUEGO, 1795*'A Male and woman Savage of Terra del Fuego', 1795. The Selk'nam and Yaghans were the native people of Tierra del Fuego. They became virtually extinct after gold was discovered in 1879, prompting large-scale immigration



*ARNOLDUS MONTANUS VIEW WARRIOR INDIAN CHIEF NORTH AMERICA*1671 Original 1st ED Arnoldus Montanus View Warrior Indian Chief North America.






_
(The True Indigenous Factor) This is who the so call Black race truly is_
_Ancient and Modern Timeline_


----------



## BStankman (Apr 26, 2021)

> Note: This post was recovered from the Sh.org archive.Username: BStankmanDate: 2018-09-07 08:57:10Reaction Score: 15


It looks like someone has done a lot of research on this in those links.

Queen Califa




Queen of California when it was an island.




Ahlone Indian with what looks like woolly hair.




More native Americans with woolly hair.




There appears to be a group that believes America was Moor prior to the Europeans.
In a conventional timeline, if the Phoenicians were here, then the Carthaginians would have known, so the Moors would have known.
The implication of that would mean slavery existed in the Americas long before the the Europeans arrived.
The Muslim world still has slavery in the open.

Harem with eunuch guards.


----------



## KD Archive (Apr 26, 2021)

> Note: This post was recovered from the Sh.org archive.Username: KorbenDallasDate: 2018-09-08 02:46:06Reaction Score: 5


Or may be the implications in reference to slavery could be of a totally different nature.


----------



## Whitewave (Apr 26, 2021)

> Note: This post was recovered from the Sh.org archive.Username: whitewaveDate: 2018-09-10 14:01:22Reaction Score: 10


I have native heritage (great grandmother) but that info was kept like a family secret until I finally wheedled it out of my grandmother while rifling through her family photos. I can look in the mirror and tell I have native heritage but, apparently, in grandma's day it was dangerous, even life-threatening, to be native in the white man's world. My grandmother said she had the good fortune to "look white" and she ran with it. It's very sad to me that she had to deny her own mother for being the "wrong" color. 

Anyway, I wasn't raised with a native heritage and seem to come from a long line of fence jumpers so don't really care about genetic/racial heritage. I do have to wonder why the native americans, out of all the races in the world that landed in America, have to keep records of their bloodline. Last time a particular race was singled out for registry/keeping tabs on was the Jews and look how that turned out for them. My kids want me to get on the "rolls" but I refuse. I don't need/want any benefits they may have to offer and I don't like the idea of preference for one race or another.

Whoever was here in North America before the floodgates opened and everybody came in, were pretty much wiped out with smallpox before the actual gunning them down began. Most Indian tribes would accept as members those who married into their tribes (still do) so that would possibly account for pictures of white guys/black guys labeled as "Indians". They also stole children (and adults) and adopted them into their tribes. They don't call America the "melting pot of the world" for nothing.

We know that there was (limited) international trade from across the oceans to North America so there was, no doubt, interbreeding going on even thousands of years ago. Egypt refers to it as the land of Punt, Solomon knew of America (before it was called America), the Phoenicians surely knew of it. There's evidence of Ainu populations here as well as Viking, Sumerian, Roman, British, Kelts, South East Asians, Africans, Hebrews. Columbus was a late-comer and a blabbermouth. There's evidence of giants and Tartarian civilization although I think it was limited due to lack of cooperation with the indigenous population.


----------



## KD Archive (Apr 26, 2021)

> Note: This post was recovered from the Sh.org archive.Username: KorbenDallasDate: 2018-09-11 05:04:30Reaction Score: 2


An interesting article, which I think is full of information meant to mislead and create an alternate reality for later generations.

Runaway Slave Colonies in the Atlantic World - Oxford Research Encyclopedia of Latin American History


----------



## Deleted member 65 (Apr 26, 2021)

> Note: This post was recovered from the Sh.org archive.Username: PrincepAugusDate: 2018-09-11 07:22:53Reaction Score: 7




KorbenDallas said:


> An interesting article, which I think is full of information meant to mislead and create an alternate reality for later generations.
> 
> Runaway Slave Colonies in the Atlantic World - Oxford Research Encyclopedia of Latin American History


So basically it's not slaves that made the Afro-Latin American peoples, but that they've been there for a long time in the first place is that right?


----------



## Whitewave (Apr 26, 2021)

> Note: This post was recovered from the Sh.org archive.Username: whitewaveDate: 2018-09-11 11:58:43Reaction Score: 6


Where did races originate anyway and why is it important? The whole explanation of "hotter/more sunshine in Africa accounts for dark skin then dark skin people move to cooler/less sunshine and evolve to be white" (in less than 10k years) sounds like a load of codswallop to me. Why do so many cultures have the prohibition against marrying outside your race? Are we genetic experiments that aren't supposed to be contaminating the results by mixing with other petri dishes?


----------



## KD Archive (Apr 26, 2021)

> Note: This post was recovered from the Sh.org archive.Username: KorbenDallasDate: 2018-09-11 15:52:28Reaction Score: 5




PrincepAugus said:


> So basically it's not slaves that made the Afro-Latin American peoples, but that they've been there for a long time in the first place is that right?


Yep, sounds like every single race was already present in the New World, and the establishment knew about it very well. At the time it was not surprising at all. The question is when exactly the agenda got changed?


whitewave said:


> Where did races originate anyway and why is it important? The whole explanation of "hotter/more sunshine in Africa accounts for dark skin then dark skin people move to cooler/less sunshine and evolve to be white" (in less than 10k years) sounds like a load of codswallop to me. Why do so many cultures have the prohibition against marrying outside your race? Are we genetic experiments that aren't supposed to be contaminating the results by mixing with other petri dishes?


Lol. That one I will do a thread on. Things appear to be fairly simple, and are somewhat in the open. Of course just like so many things, stuff got deliberately misrepresented.


----------



## Archive (Apr 26, 2021)

> Note: This post was recovered from the Sh.org archive.Username: UnusualBeanDate: 2018-09-28 22:45:02Reaction Score: 13




KorbenDallas said:


> Yep, sounds like every single race was already present in the New World, and the establishment knew about it very well. At the time it was not surprising at all. The question is when exactly the agenda got changed?


I'm completely convinced of this. I have sizeable Native ancestry and my family has tribal connections, and yet when you look at my DNA results it looks like they took a map of Eurasia and threw darts at it 

I'll take it a step further and say I don't even think there was a Native American genocide. Some definitely would've died resisting the takeover, but I think most of the people just got absorbed into the new regime and had new histories written for them (like the African slave trade, or massive waves of European colonization).

also hi, first time poster lol


----------



## BStankman (Apr 26, 2021)

> Note: This post was recovered from the Sh.org archive.Username: BStankmanDate: 2018-10-05 09:47:16Reaction Score: 12


_Cortés Received by Motecuhzoma II_, Jacobus Schijnvoet


Venetian statue of American Indian.

1800 Rare French  Clock, America.


----------



## Archive (Apr 26, 2021)

> Note: This post was recovered from the Sh.org archive.Username: MazakutemaniDate: 2020-04-24 17:02:32Reaction Score: 6


There were literally thousands of tribes living in the americas of all races religions customs looks. The last aztec ruler of the 7 aztec tribes left mexico before the spanish came. Some descendants of ancient rome and egypt were living in america. Christian native americans were there with their holy bible in their language. Some tribes mined silver gold copper and salt. Some lived in stone buildings some lived in wood houses or mud houses or teepees. Light skinned tribes or "white" native americans lived along the east coast. "Black" native tribes were living down south in mississippi and georgia and on the west coast. Asian native americans were living in the americas as well. It was a diverse world of midgets up to giants. The borders were well guarded for centuries, any ships were destroyed before people could set foot on the soil, thats why it was hidden for a long time. Catacalysmic events destroyed a lot of the country and when the population was weakened, invaders arrived and found a weakened world full of silver gold & religions so they took advantage and rewrote history from then until now.


----------



## Whitewave (Apr 26, 2021)

> Note: This post was recovered from the Sh.org archive.Username: whitewaveDate: 2020-04-25 03:19:05Reaction Score: 2


_@Mazakutemani_ could you share your source for this? Just curious on what you based your opinion.


----------



## Archive (Apr 26, 2021)

> Note: This post was recovered from the Sh.org archive.Username: PairAllelesDate: 2020-04-25 04:30:59Reaction Score: 0




whitewave said:


> _@Mazakutemani_ could you share your source for this? Just curious on what you based your opinion.


concur


----------



## wild heretic (Apr 26, 2021)

> Note: This post was recovered from the Sh.org archive.Username: wild hereticDate: 2020-05-09 08:59:40Reaction Score: 0




KorbenDallas said:


> I would probably rename the thread, for I don't think it reflects the importance of this topic.
> 
> I believe Olmec Indians were black. I do.
> 
> ...


I think those heads could be pre flood though. Everyone except noah is supposed to have died so with the slate wiped clean i suppose it doesnt matter who was where back then.


----------



## Archive (Apr 26, 2021)

> Note: This post was recovered from the Sh.org archive.Username: ReichenbachDate: 2020-05-10 18:27:16Reaction Score: 1


we are told in the narrative that all the continents fit together like a jigsaw puzzle; except they gotten separated millions of years ago ... the thought that African Americans were an original population of America is an amazing revelation to me ... keep learning something new always ... continental fit and separation may have been recent ... i am attaching some photos i took at a plantation on US Virgin Islands ... the plantation's name is Vym Plantation i think ... please look at the second photo attached ... the additional photos are various devices ... mech / tech ... the place has three generations of sugar cane juice squeezing ... animals driving the squeezing rollers ... wind ... steam engine ...


----------



## broadfoot (Nov 17, 2021)

I'd like to add to this discussion that Edward Curtis of "American Indian" fame was sponsored by J.P. Morgan.



> *FINANCIAL BACKING  *|  While Curtis enjoyed great celebrity, his activities were not self-sustaining, and he was forced to borrow substantial sums to survive. Fortunately, among Curtis’ many friends and allies was President Theodore Roosevelt who provided Curtis with a letter of introduction to J.P. Morgan. Then one of the most powerful men in the world, Morgan was also a renounced bibliophile very active in producing elegant limited edition books on his various collections. At their meeting, Morgan summarily dismissed Curtis saying he could not take on any more commitments. Undaunted, Curtis asked that Morgan at least look at his photographs. Upon seeing the work, the usually intransigent Morgan agreed to underwrite the project for five years.
> 
> When Curtis and Morgan struck their deal, both men assumed a major publisher would take over the risks and responsibilities of publishing such a monumental project, leaving Curtis free to concentrate on the photography and ethnography. Unfortunately, publishing houses shied away from such an ambitious and capital-intensive undertaking, so Curtis agreed also to become chief administrator, fundraiser, and publisher. This was an enormous, backbreaking task. The substantial costs and demands of being in the field with assistants, interpreters, film and still cameras, and sound recording equipment paled in comparison to the cost of making the photogravure plates, pulling the limited-edition prints, and binding the books and portfolios. Each of these steps required more capital than all the field research combined. Curtis was forced to devote ever-increasing amounts of time to fundraising and publishing burdens, which greatly distracted him.


edwardcurtis.com/edward-curtis/the-north-american-indian/


----------

